# New NodakOutdoors Sponsor - Sprig Kennels



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Sprig Kennels.

http://www.sprigkennels.net/

Sprig Kennels specializes in expert training for pointer and retrieving hunting dog breeds. They also have a wide line of training supplies and hard-to-find items for hunting dogs.

Please consider Sprig Kennels if you're looking for anything for your canine, and help them feel welcome at Nodak Outdoors.

:welcome:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

:welcome: and thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for supporting the site. :beer:

Maybe I missed it, but you might want to put your location on your website home page. :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: Thanks for the support!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome: ....Thanks for sponsoring.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for welcoming me here to Nodak  . its good to be here.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## gracenjohn (Feb 10, 2009)

:welcome: :welcome:

thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

welcome to the site. :welcome:


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

thanks. It is good to be here


----------

